# New to me stove: Sweet Home Alpine AFX. Need info please



## nathan125 (Aug 20, 2016)

I bought a new to me stove for $80 and a t-shirt. yeah, a t-shirt.
The guy was a North End hippie in my town, but the stove looks good.
It came with 10ft of triple wall pipe and 5ft of double wall pipe along with roof flashing and ceiling box.
It was a solid deal I know.
My house is a little under 1200 sq ft, ranch house. It will be the main source of heat.

What I know:
Make: Sweet home
Model: Alpine AFX
Serial number: 4117
year it was made: 1985
firebox: 13" long, 13" high and 17" deep

Has anyone used this stove or know much about ?
I think it is capable of heating the house but am not completely sure....

Looked like a solid deal and just for triple wall pipe the price was right.


----------



## begreen (Aug 21, 2016)

Got a shot of the t-shirt? 

My main concern would be the triple wall pipe. Is it triple wall air cooled or is there an insulation layer then an air layer?


----------



## nathan125 (Aug 21, 2016)

begreen said:


> Got a shot of the t-shirt?
> 
> My main concern would be the triple wall pipe. Is it triple wall air cooled or is there an insulation layer then an air layer?



There is an insulation layer then air layer.


----------



## nathan125 (Aug 21, 2016)

sorry for the spaced out posts. Here is the pipe.


----------

